# Range hood clearance to top of gas range less than minimum



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

24" (let alone 30") is rather high above the counter top.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any microwave or or range hood I've done I've set at 18" above the stove.


----------



## joemc3 (Feb 24, 2013)

The range hood's install instruction also mentions 24" minimum clearance.

So I don't have to follow manufacturer's requirement then? 19" clearance is ok?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

joemc3 said:


> The range hood's install instruction also mentions 24" minimum clearance.
> 
> So I don't have to follow manufacturer's requirement then? 19" clearance is ok?


it means that you have to make an executive decision.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You're installing a range hood correct?

If the bottom of the cabinet above the stove is 19 inches above the counter, how tall is the hood? How far does it stick out from the wall? Getting to tall pots on the back burners is going to be a pain.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you post some picks?


----------



## joemc3 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a 30" Zephr Typoon range hood (already installed). It's 19 1/2" from bottom of the hood (front) to top of gas range and *24 1/2" from bottom of cabinet* to top of gas range. The hood is 21 1/8" back to front. It sticks out of the cabinet front for about 8 3/4" (cabinet is about 12 1/4" deep).


I have attached a photo.










Install Manual : http://zephyronline.com/docs/brand_essentials/products/manuals/typhoona_manual.pdf



I just notice -- the min requirement of the clearance from the gas range's install manual is from *bottom of cabinet* to top of the gas range,


but the min requirement in the Typhoon range hood install manual measures from *bottom of hood* to top of the gas range instead -- which is different.


I think if I can ignore the requirement from the Typhoon install manual, my case is closed.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

joemc3 said:


> ...measures from *bottom of hood* to top of the gas range


iow... the clearance that the thread topic asks about
(space available to actually cook)


----------



## joemc3 (Feb 24, 2013)

So the correct min 24" clearance is from bottom of hood (following the range hood's install manual)? I sure don't want to redo the top center cabinet.


----------

